
Ask HN: What was your career salary progression like? - sadamznintern
I&#x27;m interested to see specifically how it differs based on the pedigree of your school and first job.<p>My goal is to hit $400k+ in 15 years, but at my current level and algorithms ability that seems a bit tough.
======
oprah2018
1997 - $40k

1999 - $50k

2000 - $75k

2002 - $80k

2007 - $105k

2012 - $120k

2014 - $135k

2017 - $210k

~~~
sadamznintern
Which region?

~~~
oprah2018
Started off East Coast, ended up Bay Area (2000 onwards)

~~~
eberkund
Is 2017 when you moved to the Bay Area? Since that was the biggest change in
salary.

